# Firmware update: Sx mini



## shabbar (26/6/15)

Good news for us sx mini owners. 
New update coming soon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki (26/6/15)

shabbar said:


> Good news for us sx mini owners.
> New update coming soon
> 
> View attachment 30119
> ...


Brilliant!  sx mini ftw!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (27/6/15)

update is live  ......... not

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)

test version out : http://www.yihisxmini.com/Upgrade-Firmware-page18.html


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)




----------



## shabbar (3/7/15)




----------



## Yiannaki (3/7/15)

shabbar said:


> test version out : http://www.yihisxmini.com/Upgrade-Firmware-page18.html



Thanks for letting us know  

Please keep us posted on how it performs.

I will wait for the official release as I rarely even vape close to 75w and do not own TI wire or any ti commercial coils.


----------

